# Hi i'm new here and i want to learn from you



## beaugin (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi everyone 

My name is Beaugin from Québec Canada i am a french woman ( sorry for the English mistakes ) i'm new here in this forum and new in t-shirt heat press too...i'm here to learn how everythings works ...

hope to share and learn with you..
Thank you all...


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello Beaguin;
Welcome to the forum. You'll find many helpful people here with a lot of knowledge to share.


----------



## Megadigitizing (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi Beaugin and welcome to T-shirtforums.


----------

